

What 61 points on HN did for my startup - mck-
https://medium.com/p/81bd75a39425

======
minimaxir
A rule of thumb is 1 point = 100 visits while your post is on the Hacker News
front page (unless it goes viral and gets posted to other websites, in which
case it becomes a lot higher). Your post received about 3,000 visits Friday,
3,000 visits Saturday, so that fits.

~~~
owenversteeg
I'm surprised how well the rule of thumb fit - they got ~6,800 views and 68
upvotes as they said in the post.

